
Hey HN, Will you give my VSCode theme a try? - pmkary
https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=karyfoundation.theme-karyfoundation-themes
======
nikivi
Looks nice. I still prefer using Monokai Night theme.

[https://github.com/fabiospampinato/vscode-monokai-
night](https://github.com/fabiospampinato/vscode-monokai-night)

It has less noise and I love the colors so much that I ported it to all the
other apps I use for the one unified look.

[https://wiki.nikitavoloboev.xyz/design/monokai-night-
themes](https://wiki.nikitavoloboev.xyz/design/monokai-night-themes)

